# Heated Steering Wheel Turns On By Itself



## ksworth303 (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a 2020 Atlas 2.0T SEL that I just bought and I am having an odd issue....most time when I restart the vehicle the heated steering wheel comes on all by itself. I turn it off using the button on the dash, but then the next time I start the vehicle the heated steering wheel is on again. I have had this happen when the temp is in the 30's but also when the temp in is the 70's. Any ideas on how to turn this function off?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, you have lost your OM already? :screwy:


----------



## FAtoCPA (May 12, 2020)

*Same issue*

This issue is precisely why I joined the forums.


----------



## mikeyfrog (May 19, 2020)

FAtoCPA said:


> This issue is precisely why I joined the forums.



SAME!


----------



## FAtoCPA (May 12, 2020)

mikeyfrog said:


> SAME!


Haha, glad I'm not the only one.

You a new owner too? What'd you get? How much did you pay?


----------



## wunderwood (Jun 6, 2020)

Has anyone gotten a fix for this?? I have a 2020 Atlas SEL that does the same thing.


----------



## tjwheatcroft (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes exactly the same here. I've had mine a week and it's driving me crazy. I was thinking that I was going crazy. 

I'm taking mine into the shop in a week to hopefully get this fixed, along with some other electronics issues:
- Navigation always shows me to be about 2-3 miles due south of where I am
- Altitude setting stuck at 19 feet
- Can't connect to Car-Net or any of the other services


----------

